# Технологии и коммуникации > Компьютерные игры > Квесты >  Машинариум - Machinarium

## Sanych

*Машинариум - Machinarium*
*"Машинариум"* - новый проект чешского разработчика Якуба Дворского, ставший победителем в номинации "Лучший визуальный дизайн" на фестивале независимых игр IGF 2009, приглашает в завораживающий красотой виртуальный мир. 

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

*Описание:* Удивительный город роботов Машинариум, пропахший маслом и покрытый ржавчиной, живёт напряжённой жизнью гигантского механизма. У каждого его жителя свои заботы, и никому нет дела до маленького робота, которого хулиганы разобрали на запчасти и выбросили на городскую свалку.

Игрокам предложат помочь маленькому роботу Йозефу из города Машинариум. Обидчики из братства «Темных шляп» разобрали нашего малыша и выбросили его на свалку. Лишь мы с вами можем вернуть бедолагу в город, чтобы он спас свою механическую подружку и отомстил злодеям...

Так начинается захватывающее путешествие по Машинариуму, где маленькому роботу предстоит найти обидчиков и проучить их как следует. Попутно он успеет спасти похищенную 
возлюбленную, найти и обезвредить бомбу в главной городской башне и познакомиться с 
самыми необычными жителями Машинариума. И кто знает, чем закончится для маленького 
робота это большое приключение?

*Особенности:*
* Потрясающие пейзажи футуристического города роботов
* Десятки головоломок с самыми необычными предметами
* Интригующий сюжет и нестандартная игровая механика

*Скачать* - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] 391Мб

----------


## Sanych

Кто играл? Как впечатления???

----------


## vova230

Меня даже скрины не впечатляют. Что-то не видно ничего впечатляющего.

----------


## Sanych

Я начал. Голову поломать есть над чем. А графика флэш оригинально выглядит.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

Интересная грулька, по крайней мере, доче моей нравится...

----------


## Sanych

Прошёл всю игру. Не скажу что бы уж очень понравилась. Игра как игра. Головоломки иногда слишком заумные попадаются. Без подсказки ни как.

----------


## AKON

Прошел за двое суток))конечно без подсказок тоже не обошлось)ощущения от игры...норм,но одному в нее както скучно играть,желательно вдоем тогда намного веселее и проще проходить головоломки,общая оценка 4 из 5

----------

